# Haleyville, Alabama



## BottleDig1 (Mar 15, 2004)

[]Hello, everyone;
 I'm trying to collect a soda bottle from every bottling plant in north Alabama, (BIG project!) and I need information about the bottling plants in Haleyville, in Winston County.
 I have heard there were three; a Coca-Cola, a Dr. Pepper and Kist. I have found one pic of the coke plant online. (not a very good picture.) Taken, (the caption said) in 1912.
 If anyone has any information about these plants or another one in Haleyville I don't know about, such as pictures, street address of the plant(s), opening and closing dates or any other info, _please_ post your information. It will be GREATLY appreciated! []

 Thank You and have a nice day,
 _______________
 BottleDig1  []


 P.S. Here's the pic of the Coke plant.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 15, 2004)

Are you checking with the Winston County Library?  The reference librarian will check the city directories for you for this sort of info.


----------



## BottleDig1 (Mar 15, 2004)

Unless they have added a directory since I was there last, (several months ago) they don't have any historical records at all. []

 _______________
 BottleDig1  []


----------



## BottleDig1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks, Greg! That helps me a lot. [] Do you have a pic of one that you could upload?

 Thank you and have a nice day,
 ________________
 BottleDig1  []


----------

